# We Will Remember NOV 11th Sunday 2007 *National Holiday petition*



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

They shall not grow old, as we that are left grow old, age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn, in the setting of the sun and in the morning, 
WE WILL REMEMBER THEM...​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mrs R

I totaly support ! I wore my poppy with pride today and stood for a minutes silence while at Twickenham rugby ground

~Dizzi~

http://www.bbc.co.uk/religion/remembrance/history/index.shtml


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

As a member of the Royal British Legion...I had to do this x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

My Uncle was a full acting member of our local British Legion. He carried the Bedfordshire standard at the Albert Hall last year. He died earlier this year and had the Legion as a guard of honor. 
It caught me out yesterday as I realised it was the 1st time of hearing the last post since his funeral   Which was started off again when watching a docu on the Somme last night


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Everyone commenteted on my special Poppy
That I wore at work today (one of the bigger versions  )

~Dizzi~


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

have you girls heard what the gov are doing? stopping poppy day!!!!!!!!!!!! im fumming


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

How can they do that?  

Why would they do that?  

Another way they can control us !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

i know, i thinks its awful. these people went to war for us and too many died, its the only way we can show our respects and let them know how much we apreciate what they did for us (altho with tony blair messin everything up they prob wish they hadn't bothered!)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG thats awful
Maz is there an article about it do you know 

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It's the nanny state gone mad!! Wonder who it offends  

Apparently they want to make it 'Veteran's Day' like in the United states.

SAVE OUR POPPIES!!!! thats what I say!

Vicki x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

"here here"

SAVE OUR POPPIES!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Totally disgusted, how on earth can they stop the Poppies they are symbolic.  
I think there would be a lot of hacked of people if they tried to stop the sale and the wearing of the Poppies  

Our local War Memorial is no longer to be called that, it is now called the "Peace Memorial" the world of PC has really gone mad who on earth thinks up this rubbish.

Shelley


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

As I said in an earlier post...nanny state gone mad.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

2007


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I will again be wearing my poppy with pride just as I have every year that I can remember, not only did I have relatives that have died in the 1st and 2nd world wars I also had friends that have died in the Gulf and Afganistan.  Many of my husbands Regt who were in the Gulf last Christmas will be having this Christmas in Afganistan and I will praying for their safe return.

Shelley x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Check out the Poppy Appeal - How you make a difference Link

http://www.poppy.org.uk/index.cfm?asset_id=1086

/links


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

We always wear our poppy and wear it with pride. It represents the sacrifices of our servicemen and women over generations...which has enabled us to live freely in our homeland.
My dh was in the Army for nearly 20 yrs and still has mates serving. His old regiment has just got back from Afghanistan, sadly 9 of the lads won't be coming home to their loved ones...  God bless them, and those who fell with them, we won't forget you and the sacrifice you made, nor that of those who walked before you.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I will be in the church parade with the scouts tomorrow for the rememberance service...


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

*Our Brothers/Sisters in arms*​
*Never Forgotten*​
*Stay safe to those still in combat in Afghanistan and Iraq*​
*May you return home soon*​
*God bless each and every one of you*​


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

​
My ds is away this morning with his cadet detachment, and has been chosen as one of the cadets who will guard the cenotaph, an honour in his opinion.
He is a cadet with his Dad's old regiment, and also one which 3 of my uncles and 7 of my great uncles served with over the years.
We must not forget the men and women who are still serving at home and overseas, it is their sacrifice and dedication to this wonderful country, that allows us to speak and live so freely.
May they all come home safe to their families.
God Bless them all
Gayn
XX
​
​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone watching the service on BBC1 

Did you see the new memorial for service personal Died in action since 1948 

Harry Patch the last remaining soldier of the great War aged 109.

If youve bought and worn a poppy please watch and remember them


~Dizzi~


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

We either attend a memorial or watch every year. My dh is in the armed forces and these men and women  bravely do their duty and there are things they have to deal with that no person should have to go thru. I and my children wear our poppy with pride. 

My hearts are with them and their families. You will never be forgotten x x x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I watched the service til I had to go out  

The playing of the last post caught me out AGAIN.
Love you and missing you Uncle Peter  
He was a very active member of the British Legion, carried the flag at the rememberence service at the Albert Hall 3 yrs ago a few mths before he died   his son was in the desert rats in the 1st gulf war.

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Watched the Albert Hall last night and the Cenotaph today  

It does sadden me that how few people actually wear poppies anymore  

Armed Forces personnel are sadly forgotten today, seems to get in the way of the new world  

Shelley  xx


----------



## Frascati! (Jul 31, 2006)

I cannot remember not remembering and paying my respects on this special day.

It was instilled into me at a very young age, coming from and old East end family that lived through the blitz!

Dizzi, i lived in america for a while........and even though their "memorial day" is different to ours.......i used to get my Dad to send me a job lot of poppy's and make my own wreath that I laid at the local war memorial on our rememberance sunday.  I could only see highlights of the service on Canadian TV, but I always watched!........When i've been in England i dont think I have ever missed watching the service as far back as i can remember.................I know when i was very young........my nanny used to take me to the cenotaph in the afternoon........her dad fell in the first world war.

With respect to all those who have given their lives past and present, in whatever conflict and wherever they are from..................

Dennis xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Always remember

T xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Frascati! said:


> I cannot remember not remembering and paying my respects on this special day.
> 
> It was instilled into me at a very young age...


Yep, me too. Rememberance Sunday was always just something we did, fully understanding why and not even daring to question whether it was "right" or politically correct. I may not necessarily agree with or understand many wars but I have nothing but the upmost respect for those brave men and women whose dedication has protected my freedoms.

My grandad is burried in a war grave somewhere in France. I never knew him, my mum barely remembers him and he never lived to see his son born. I am very proud of him.

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/remembermonday/

Number 10 Downing Street has approved a petition that has now launched
requesting a new public holiday falling on the Monday after Remembrance Sunday
in November each year.
To be known as the National Remembrance Holiday, it's purpose is
threefold:

1. To emphasise the remembrance of those servicemen and women who have
given, and continue to give, their lives for Britain.

2. To remind people of the importance of protecting our Nation and what
it stands for.

3. To break that 3 month period between the August Public Holiday and
Christmas when there are currently no long weekends, especially as the UK
has fewer public holidays than most European Countries.

If you are in agreement, please sign up to the petition - it only takes
a few moments - and it would be great if you were minded to forward the link
to other people as well. 
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Just signed.

My DS had rugby training and his was the only age group to observe the 2 mins silence. My DH has been to Iraq & Afghan and we are so lucky that he came back to us. Sadly he had to deal with loss while he was there   I can't believe that the Gov want to stop Poppy Day, if they want to live like Americans - why don't they just move?  

Tina xx


----------

